# Your first concert



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Mine was 1973
Grand Funk Railroad &
The Guess Who

3 Country boys from east Texas. Showed at the Colosieum in Houston.
Found out real fast what a one way street was. Parking garage? *** is
this? Had a blast, but learned some valuble lessons about the big city.


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

steppenwolf, mcdonald gym on lamar campus 1970 or so...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't remember. :redface:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chicago at the sam houston coliseum - 1972


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

stevie wonder in the 70's. we were a minority.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

1970 Sam Houston Coliseum -

Mountain
Black Sabbath

the opening act was this lil band from Texas that nobody had ever heard of ... ZZ Top

Good Times!!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Reba @ Astroworld about 1985 or 1986


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Don't Laugh ....*

Neil Diamond in '73 / '74 - it was actually pretty good for a 11-12 year old kid

Followed shortly by the Ohio Players and Boston in '75


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

sad to say but the Judd's in the mid 80's with my parents. 

Best concert Allman Brothers & WSP last year

Also liked David Allan Coe & Marshall Tucker when they had the free concerts in the heights.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

KILT spectacular, don't know the year but the headline act was the Shirelles!
Leader of the Pack!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Chicago 1975 at Western Michigan in Kalamazoo


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

jrog22 said:


> sad to say but the Judd's in the mid 80's with my parents.
> 
> Best concert Allman Brothers & WSP last year
> 
> Also liked David Allan Coe & Marshall Tucker when they had the free concerts in the heights.


Thats cool. Saw David Allan Coe in Pinehurst at a grand opening for some icehouse several years ago. What a blast.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

AC/DC in San Antonio some where in the early to mid 70's


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

ZZ Top "Recycler" 1990 Houston TX.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Black Sabbath with Van Halen as the opener
'77, I think, at the Hemisphere Arena in San Antonio


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

"The Highway Men", early nineties at the Cynthia Woods.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Steppenwolf and Three Dog Night, '69 or '70, Shreveport, LA

"Momma told me not come..." lol


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Uncle Ted*

Ted Nugent, Angleton Fair Grounds, 1971.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

I won tickets to the Texas Jam in 1986 from KLOL.
Partied with Kevin Dorsey all weekend (God rest his soul).
Met Night Ranger at the Hotel (not a big fan of theirs).
Man what a weekend that was.
Boston,Tesla,Poison,Whitesnake,Areosmith,Etc...


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

CCR in the Houston Colluseum, early 70's... they all run together now. Was a decent cloud between us and the stage and everyone "shared"!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Houston Symphony's Handel's Messiah a long time ago.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

alice cooper 1972 r 73 @ houston coliseum and i still remember how smokey it got in thar! i tried not to inhale as i was passing that thing.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

woodstock


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Huey Lewis and the News. Austin.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

1968...The Who with a hottie named Kay Howard. Drive my moms brand new Crysler New Yorker and went "parking" afterwards.

What a show....What a car......What a BABE!!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

What got me started on this, is I was digging through my drawers at home looking for some New Orleans shirts I had bought, to wear for the superbowl. Found a bunch of old concert t-shirts. 86 Texas Jam,87 Texas Jam, Pink Floyd, Boston World Tour, even found an old Welcome to the house of pain Hanky from the old oilers days. Dayum time flies.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Jimmy Hendrix and a new band called Chicago Transit Authority was the opening act. That was about 1968 or 69 maybe and it was some kind of loud!!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

1978: KISS / Opening act: Foghat / Tulsa Convention Center. Rockin' before Dokken...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

1984 Texas Jam at the "Dome".


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

eagles......hotel california
about 75...houston...was it Jepson Stadium?
that was before i could read a map...much less drive


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Too bad...*



sofa king said:


> AC/DC in San Antonio some where in the early to mid 70's


Bon Scott couldn't hold his whiskey...I remember my disappointment when he kicked the bucket on his own puke. He was a he** of a bus driver for Angus and Malcolm.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of Fever Tree?
Local Houston Boys.
I was just a kid, and never saw them perform live,
but knew a couple of them when they were still jammin in the garage.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Roundman...You should have been up in the sound control room up in the top of the venue...Best blend you could hope for up there...:wink:
Now climbing down from up there at the end of the concerts was indeed tricky....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

3rdbarnottoodeep said:


> Mine was 1973
> Grand Funk Railroad &
> The Guess Who
> 
> ...


Dang Man, Wish I would have been there for that one.

The first good band I heard was on Pensacola beach in a bar called The Place ( Almond Joys ) before they became the Almond Brothers. Mid 60's

Concert
For me, Santana / Eddie Money opened the concert / before anybody knew who Eddie Money was. Lakeland FL / Early 70's.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

great thread yall!! hendrix, woodstock,texas jam, i wish i had those memories. ted nugent i think was my first.shreveport la 1982 orrr 83


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

First concert: Depeche Mode @ Astroworld

Best concert ever: Metallica with Queensyche opening @ the Sam Houston Colisium Feb 4, 1989.









I still have the shirt, even though I have caught my wife trying to throw it away, twice!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Black Oak Arkansas (remember them? I think their one hit was "Jim Dandy")
Emerson Lake and Palmer
Bachmann Turner Overdrive

3 concerts over one summer in the early 70's. Columbus Municipal Stadium, Columbus, Georgia. I think Black Oak Arkansas was the very first. I couldn't drive, but my dad, bless his heart, dropped me off-driving the 30 miles from our home in the country. Funny, he wasn't so happy to come back and get me--"What, boy? Who are you again? I don't got no kid."


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Saw Johnny Cash with my folks around '68/'69 @ Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Uniondale, NY when I was 5. Been to a couple hundred since then! Remember some like they were yesterday and have no recollection at all of some others!!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

1978 Pat Travers opened for Boston I believe it was at the Collseum.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Most memorable
Frank Zappa at the Music Hall.Houston
Fire Marshalls everywhere. No smoking!
We had this pipe with a lid on it see....Well never mind.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Around 1978 I saw 'RUSH' with 'Triumph'

The 'THE WHO'

Irwin Center Austin

I also spent a lot of time at Soap Creek Saloon watching Jerry Jeff try and stay on a Barstool while he played. We would also watch Jerry Jeff warm up through a window outside waiting to get in. He would have a couple hot chicks and a Bottle of Jack to get him going. 

Also, many many nights at the Austin Opery House off Academy Drive. Willie owned it at the time.

Memories!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

3rd bar....

I knew the Fever Tree guys well...designed and sold them their 1st small concert sound system when they were practicing in the house on Bissonet...They were working with Scott & Vivian Holtsman then..
They played at a place down at Allen's Landing called "Love street light circus feel good machine"
My fav song was the one Dennis Keller sang named "Girl don't push me"..
BTW...In case you are not aware the name Fever Tree comes from an actual tree in Africa...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone here attend the first Newport Jazz Festival in the old Astrodome back in the 1970s?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my, my. My first concert was when I was 11 and I went to see Donny Osmond and the Osmond Brothers. lol


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Anyone here attend the first Newport Jazz Festival in the old Astrodome back in the 1970s?


Saw the Ruben Hurricane Carter benifit concert there. Sometime in the 70`s


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> 3rd bar....
> 
> I knew the Fever Tree guys well...designed and sold them their 1st small concert sound system when they were practicing in the house on Bissonet...They were working with Scott & Vivian Holtsman then..
> They played at a place down at Allen's Landing called "Love street light circus feel good machine"
> ...


Did you know Mike?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

OK...Here is another local Houston group from way back when...Elliott Bennet & Walters....Anyone remember these three guys...


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Led Zepplin SHC 1971.......it was a rocking good time for a thirteen year old long hair from Katy.
Tight Knot


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

BTO 1972 San Antonio


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Willie Nelson -still have the ticket stub


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Been a long time ago so do not really remember Mike...I worked mostly with Dennis and the drummer John...


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Guns-N-Roses...Use Your Illusion Tour. Twas gooood.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

I saved a bunch of my stubs, and will take some pics, and post em up when I get a chance.
Talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Ronnie James Deo!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't remember which was first either George Strait in a Reno Casino or Gary P Nunn at the Wunsche Bros Cafe, had to be 20 somethin' years ago.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Geesh, that's hard to remember.

I think it was POCO on Boston Common in 1970. It may have been Jonathan Edwards/10 Wheel Drive/J. Geils Band for $3 at an amusement park ballroom in North Dartmouth, MA, in 1970. 

3rdbar, I was at the real Newport Jazz Festival in 1971 when a bunch of bikers and hippies tore down the fences to get inside the venue because they thought it should be free. Dionne Warwick was onstage at the time. That's when they shut it down in Newport for 10 years. I guess they took it on the road!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Sawyer Brown with Diamond Rio....and the opening act was Tim McGraw(the only song he had out at the time was Indian Outlaw)

Man that makes me feel old


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

don't remember the year but I was 10ish or so but we saw Skid Row and they opened for Bon Jovi in the Summit


----------



## dangolcharlie2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*concert*

never been to a concert!


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

Paul Revere & The Raiders....Hermans Hermits....1966
Corpus Christi. Secound date with the girl I married.

Mike


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

"Bad Company" Houston Coliseum before I could drive. Remember my mom driving us and believe it or not picking us up. Most memorable Willie Nelson at the Shepard Drive Inn. All of us little rockers fell in love with him.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Same place....Zombies and the Kinks early 60's then the Beatle's in 64' after we met them at Hobby Airport.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Capt. Tricia said:


> "Bad Company" Houston Coliseum before I could drive. Remember my mom driving us and believe it or not picking us up. Most memorable Willie Nelson at the Shepard Drive Inn. All of us little rockers fell in love with him.


Did Ted Nugent open for them?
If they did I was there also.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

The Ramones outside of DC


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

ZZ Top and Boot Hill at the Old Town Hall in Groves.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Kiss, opening band was Styx... Might have been 1977 or 1978?

I was *very* young - my mother drove me and a friend. Dropped us off and picked us up later. Thanks Mom!!


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

Freshman year in high school dating a junior and we went to Billy Squire at the Summit in 1994. Six pack of Mickey's bigmouths with us and it was a night that little freshman (me) will never forget.

Best concert was Pink Floyd at Rice stadium when a major lightening storm came through and Hells Bells started playing. They had to stop the concert so they wouldn't get electrocuted. Dumped sevaral inches and the water was ankle high on the floor.

Patted Steven Tyler on the head a few years ago at the YO center when he stopped at midcourt and sang about half a song to my wife who I swore he was gonna kiss. Glad he didn't. Dude's got a weave by the way...
DP


----------



## southcoasttx (Jun 13, 2007)

Travis Tritt at the Hirsch Coliseum in Shreveport. Around '89 or '90. Growing up I thought the Hirsch coliseum was huge, then moved to Houston. There are churches here that are bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Ozzy, the summit


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Journey*

Mine was Journey on the Escape Tour, I had never seen so many Half naked stoned women in one place before !!!! LOL


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

The first and only concert that I have ever been to was back in the late 60's at Memorial Auditorium in Ft. Worth..............Elvis Presley.
Don't remember who else he had with him, but was rather disappointed in his preformance.
I did see George Jones one night in a saloon over in East Dallas. He and Tammy Wynette came in, he was drunk as a skunk, falling over tables and chairs, then got up and sang like a bird. No stage, no band, no music, just Old Drunk George "Possum" Jones. Still don't know why he and she wandered in to that dive, but there they were!
Also had breakfast with Jerry Jeff and a couple of his band members back in the 70's out in Lubbock when I was working out there. He was good friends with a guy that rented a room in the same house I did, and he invited me to go.
Other than that, I kinda lived a music sheltered life.

Tinman


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Hank Williams Jr in late 80's I think.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Boston, ~1979
Cumberland County Auditorium
Fayetteville, NC


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

George Strait - Huntsville Prison Rodeo - Sometimes in the early 80's


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Lets see....kinda hazy but I think it was The Allman Bros in Mobile Alabama about 72. My brother took me and we had great seats up front. Hmmm maybe it was Three Dog Night about the same time. All through Jr and Sr High I went to most of the shows in Mobile. They have a big areana and all the big shows came through. Led Zep, Elton (Yellow Brick Road Tour...greatness) Stones, Eagles, Blk Sabbath, Lynrd Skynrd and many many more. Some reason I kept all the stubbs and still have em!! Cool to see the ticket prices back then.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I was in junior high school. My sister took me to this show - 




KISS

1977 in The Summit

Kelly


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

DoublePlay said:


> Freshman year in high school dating a junior and we went to Billy Squire at the Summit in 1994. Six pack of Mickey's bigmouths with us and it was a night that little freshman (me) will never forget.
> 
> Best concert was Pink Floyd at Rice stadium when a major lightening storm came through and Hells Bells started playing. They had to stop the concert so they wouldn't get electrocuted. Dumped sevaral inches and the water was ankle high on the floor.
> 
> ...


Metallica (And justice for all tour)
1989 Alpine valley theater
East Troy WI

X2 on that Pink Floyd concert,that was the best by far.Natural light show.Got lost and walked around the stadium for hours soaked and drunk to boot.Good times!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Poison with Warrant opening :rotfl:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Conway Twitty, about 1960 when he was still singing rock and roll. Houston coliseum.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Boston, Dont look back 1977 Provodince R.I.. i was 13
went with my buddy, his sister and her 17 year old boyfreind...
what was my mom thinking...would never let my 13 year old to anything like that...anyways...thanks mom...
castaway300


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

3rdbarnottoodeep said:


> Anybody ever heard of Fever Tree?
> Local Houston Boys.


i still have their debut album. it was the second or third album i ever bought.





brasos said:


> Willie Nelson -still have the ticket stub


i have most of the ticket stubs to every concert i ever attended. i lost a couple of 'em, and when i saw zeppelin in '75, they took our whole ticket from us and resold them at the window. we were crammed in the coliseum like sardines that night.

i think i have about 90 concert ticket stubs.


----------



## LoneKro (Nov 27, 2009)

Cat Stevens in San Diego 1971.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jimi at Memorial Auditorium, spring of '69.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Phil Collins - No Jacket Required Tour 1985 at the Summit.

Awesome!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texxas Jam at the Cotton Bowl in 79 I believe. Van Halen, Nugent, Aerosmith, Heart and a few more bands. It was so hot that they were spraying down the crowd with firehoses on the stage between sets. It was awesome!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Seattle, 1973 - 3 Dog Night! wow..long time ago


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The WHO in 1970 in New York or maybe Jersey, can't remember but the were still busting up the equipment at the time which was pretty cool.

Best was closing night late show at the Fillmore East with Albert King, J Geils and the Allman Brothers. Joe's lights in the background. June of 71. Show didn't end until 7am. Duane died a few months later.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Saw Elvis at the HLS&R in 69 or 70. I was too small to remember much, but he rode out in a red convertible Caddy.

First real concert was Boston in 1978 with Sammy Haggar opening at the Summit.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

KISS at The Summit in 1976. Our car got towed and we got mugged at the corner store at Timmons and Richmond. Man...... What a night!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine was wit OLD WHALER! Front row Willie Nelson and a small bag of something green!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Who.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Garth Brooks at the Summit back in the early 90's.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Merl Haggard..1969


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't remember the year but it was George Jones and Tammy Wynette. I remember Tammy being VERY pregnant. That was almost scandelous back then for her to be on stage and singing in that condition.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Black Sabbath in the Coliseum. Somewhere around '73-74. Don't remember exactly.....Lotta things I don't remember......What's up with that?


----------



## rocknreel (May 29, 2007)

Oct. 22,1977
Rush All the Worlds a Stage Tour
UFO
Max Webster
San Antonio, Texas
Cost of the ticket $7.50


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Elvis at the Atrodome Houston livestock show and rodeo


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

PG542....I was at that BS concert....lol


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Didn't you slip on something in the front row? LOL!


PalmsUp said:


> Mine was wit OLD WHALER! Front row Willie Nelson and a small bag of something green!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Tight Knot said:


> Led Zepplin SHC 1971.......it was a rocking good time for a thirteen year old long hair from Katy.
> Tight Knot


Same here,all I remember was a guy running around in a gorllia suit.... And it was so smokey in there you could hardly breathe


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

Doobie Brothers, Ector County coliseum 1970 something !! passing left and right


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> 1968...The Who with a hottie named Kay Howard. Drive my moms brand new Crysler New Yorker and went "parking" afterwards.
> 
> What a show....What a car......What a BABE!!


In 68 you were 12 according to the age on your bio...........


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

1972 , Wichita, Ks. Shawn Phillip's opened for a new band called Foghat
a sophamore in high school what a night !!
1973 banded named chocolate eye ball , later renamed to "Kansas "
From then on many ,many more !


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

1st Jethro Tull Auqa Lung (errr...72??) in Houston. Best, ZZ Top !!


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Beastie Boys, L7, and House of Pain at Randy's Ballroom in San Antonio.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

1996 Soundgarden at the International Ballroom in Houston.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Jethro Tull, Saginaw Civic Center, Saginaw, MI 1980


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Around 1978 I saw 'RUSH' with 'Triumph'


 I was at that one too but it wasn't my first. Good show! Best I can recall, "The San Luis Pass Beach Splash" was my first concert and it was a trip! I wanna say that one was held in 1975 or 1976. Naked people everywhere! Rocked my young world for sure. Surely we have some locals that remember THAT event?!?!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Peter, Paul, and Mary--Lubbock, TX 63 or 64


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't remember the year but Van Halen opened for Black Sabbath, Ozzie was still the lead singer at the time. Im pretty sure that's when my ears started ringing after that concert in the old Sam Houston Coliseum in Houston.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Elvis in 1954 at Memorial Colliseum in 1954............


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Aerosmith 82 or 83 Summit was a little foggy back then.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

AC/DC Stiff Upper Lip Tour in Houston! My ears rang for 3 days after that concert. We sat so close that I could feel the fire from the cannons when they played "For Those About To Rock". It was one of the most amazing nights of my life!! Very little beats Angus Young LIVE!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Beatles, Coliseum.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Rockfest in Dallas at TX motor speedway. Like 30 performing artists over like 24 hours. 300+ thousand were there. It was crazy.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Hank Williams Jr. at the rodeo in Texarkana, TX


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think it was 1999 or 98, fishkillr was there on that "trip" with me.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

conway or alabama at the rodeo first rock concert flock of seagulls at astroworld or billy idol dont remember the order!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

metallica in the calpalice san fran my ears rang for four days


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

one of the best I seen was Garth Brooks in the 80s in bellville at the county fair...or red stegall at the george ranch killer shows


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> metallica in the calpalice san fran my ears rang for four days


WHAT ?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Best concert ever: I saw Ozzy - with the last appearance with Randy Roads.
I also saw Rush several times, Judas Priest, The Who and AC/DC.

But my first concert?

Well, that was Loverboy.hwell:

I feel like I threw my first time away. All the great concerts that y'all saw. And for me it was Loverboy. I'm deeply ashamed. Ya' see there was this girl and ..... well.

So kids, take that as a lesson. There's only one first time. Save it for someone worthwhile.


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*First concert*

1984 Texxas Jam in the Astrodome
Rush, Ozzy Osbourne, .38 Special, Bryan Adams, and Gary Moore (I think)
Acoustics were horrible. I remember Ozzy hiding behind the Marshalls and then jumping out and walking around with his hands in the "scary guy" pose. Pretty cheesy. No question that Rush puts on the best show musically of anyone I have ever seen.
Hookman


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Cant remember the date but it was Styx and point blank.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Saw The Beach Boys in 1963 at the old Houston Music Hall. After that I saw Eric Burden and The Animals in the old Houston Coliseum and then saw the Monkees in the coliseum.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saggrock said:


> WHAT ?


 cowpalace maybe???


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Sammy HAgar & Nightranger

Sister Christian O your time has come...


----------



## Reel Joy (May 28, 2009)

first concert was John Conlee at Texas Dance Halle just north of San Antonio...it almost is San Antonio now. first date, her parents took us, but we had the back seat of the truck to ourselves:cheers:

since then AC/DC-wrecked my truck going to the concert and didn't call the cops, Elton John, Willie x 5, Merle x 2, Pantera, Lisa Lisa Cult Jam, Alabama, Garth, too many concerts at the San Antonio Rodeo (it helps that my birthday lands during the rodeo:walkingsm)

Metallica for the Load, Re-Load and Death Magnetic tours, Beastie Boys at Randy's Rodeo- caught the Budwieser can they threw into the crowd and my buddy I thought we were the schnit for having that then empty beer can at school the next day, Bon Jovi, Hank Jr in Phoenix, Riders in the Sky, Jerry Jeff, too many Texas bands to name, Judas Priest, Cowboy Mouth, Tom Petty, 

Good times at all of them and the best part was since my days off landed on ticket sale dates people bought my tickets to stand in line and buy theirs:dance:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> ZZ Top "Recycler" 1990 Houston TX.


Probably my last at the Cotton Bowl. Buddy of mine won two tickets on the radio and needed someone to tag along. Steve Miller opened. I remember ZZ top had two huge silloettes on each side of the stage of women dancing. Pretty sure they didn't have much on. Good times, Good times.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

1991 - Vern Gosdin

My daddy took me to see him when I was 16 in Nacogdoches at the Expo Center.

Much better trip than the last concert I went to... spent the entire George Strait concert in the bathroom throwing up with a horrendous migraine. I saw not a single song performed.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Late 50's early 60's -Ernest Tubb,Loretta Lynn,Willie Nelson, Patsy Cline mostly at dives around Texas with parents after Rodeo's. George Straight in the early 80's many times. We would sit on the stage behind the band in the early days of the Hole in the wall gang.

First Rock Concert- G Riley White Little Rock 1975 or so "That Little Band from Texas" ZZ top. I was in the second row. I could not hear thunder for three days. LOL Seemed to be alot of folks smoking what smelled like rope.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

'88 Villa Real in McAllen

Megadeth

Their version of "Anarchy in the UK" is still one of my favorite songs

Left the Concert Dizzy:cheers:, _Really_ hungry:cheers:, and with an embarassing infection!:cheers:


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Van Halen 5150 (first with sammy) w/ BTO. Summit.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

In the early 80's Cheap Trick,Foghat,The Who,in the SHC,i think.:biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Rockin'2 said:


> Ted Nugent, Angleton Fair Grounds, 1971.


My brother took me,.... Ted Nugent and the Amboys Dukes, Angleton Fair Grounds 1971,....


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

Alabama (opening act) followed by Ronnie Millsap at the Tri-State Fair in Amarillo in the early 80's.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Good Thread*

Deep Purple, front row center seats. Still have a drumstick chunked into the crowd after the encore. SHC early 70's. Hmmm, wonder if that has anything to do with 50% hearing in left ear?


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Metallica*

Metallica at the Summit.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Black Sabbath in the Jones, early 70's I think, don't remeber the opening act. Best ever was J. Geils Band in the SHC and they were the opener for Edgar Winter. They tore the place down.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Texxas Jam at the Cotton Bowl in 79 I believe. Van Halen, Nugent, Aerosmith, Heart and a few more bands. It was so hot that they were spraying down the crowd with firehoses on the stage between sets. It was awesome!


I think I saw you there, We watched two dudes selling some kind of drugs, they stood in one spot for 30 minutes untill they sold out, their pockets were stuffed with cash when they walked off. the fire hoses were a welcome sight, it was HOT!!!!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

sofa king said:


> I think I saw you there, We watched two dudes selling some kind of drugs, they stood in one spot for 30 minutes untill they sold out, their pockets were stuffed with cash when they walked off. the fire hoses were a welcome sight, it was HOT!!!!


Yeah dude! I want my money back that stuff was bunk.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Dave Clark 5, think it was 1966, believe it or not,,,,,Nederland, Texas.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

1981 Joan Jett, with Billy Squire as the opening act.


----------



## HD1340 (Nov 22, 2006)

ZZ Top, Sun Valley Ranch Victoria Tx. paid $1.50 for the ticket 1970


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

1968 - Jimi Hendrix at the Music Hall...also time I experienced "second hand smoke".


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe it was 1973, the Alice Cooper "Dead Baby Tour" or something like that. I remember a giant tube of toothpaste running after a giant tooth brush...really.
Oh, and Humble Pie was the second act and ZZ Top opened the show. ZZ Top was wanted back for more encores then the rest of the acts. And for some reason I remember ZZ Top having a bison on stage with them, with cactus everywhere. Dad gum memory's, or nightmares, one. :spineyes:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sandy's Six Pack at the KC Hall in Kingsville...also, Chavez and the Chevelles. Mid/late 60's.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Man what a lot of memories in this thread. I`ve seen a lot off music in my time, but some of y`all got me beat,and way before my time as well.
Y`all are 2 cool
Thanks for the memories.
3rdbar


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Def Leppard w/ Tesla.
Houston Summit
1986


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

ELvis at the astrodome 1970 something

First ticket I bought, Deep Purple


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Ted Nugent open for Kiss in the Late 80"s

Mr Sailfish


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

My was AC/DC 2 yearas ago at the AT&T center in San Antonio. It was freaking awesome.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Black Sabbath around '81 or '82 in San Antonio.


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Kiss, opening band was Styx... Might have been 1977 or 1978?
> 
> I was *very* young - my mother drove me and a friend. Dropped us off and picked us up later. Thanks Mom!!


gigem87, was this concert at the summit? if it was i was there also. this was my first concert i believe it was 1978. quite a shocker for the first one. i saw a few things i hadn't seen before (in public).


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

ZZ top Eliminator Tour-- I learned MUCHO!!!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

IsleSurfChunker said:


> I believe it was 1973, the Alice Cooper "Dead Baby Tour" or something like that. I remember a giant tube of toothpaste running after a giant tooth brush...really.
> Oh, and Humble Pie was the second act and ZZ Top opened the show. ZZ Top was wanted back for more encores then the rest of the acts. And for some reason I remember ZZ Top having a bison on stage with them, with cactus everywhere. Dad gum memory's, or nightmares, one. :spineyes:


that would have been a sweet one to have attended!! and being your first too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My first concert must of been in the early 70s. Don't remember a thing.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Mine is a story of luck. My best friend at Lewis Elementary School had a brother who was the new rock promotor in Houston. My first concert was in the 5th grade (1967) and it was The James Gang and Captian Beyond. We played backstage with all the ropes and exploring. My last concert during this time was the 1976 Rolling Stones concert in Dallas and the Cotton Bowl. I was a senior in high school. We spent three days working building stage and light towers. Mick Jagger came out at the end with a fire hose spraying everybody. Wish I still had all the posters and back stage passes we had. We used to stick them to our front thigh on our blue jeans during the concerts. Wish I could remember all the shows. Thanks for the memories. More are coming back now.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My first concert was KISS at the Summit with a terrible opening group called Breathless. No one responded to them until they announced that unless the crowd got with them that they would play longer! Man I am envious for those lucky souls to have seen Led Zepplin, Jimi Hendrix, the Beatles, etc. At least I got to see Robert Plant and Jimmy Page at their Plant/Page tour at Cynthia Woods.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I was there with Fishwish! LOL*

"Saw The Beach Boys in 1963 at the old Houston Music Hall."

I don't even think they called them concerts then! LOL Had to stand up throughout. I didn't actually SEE Fishwish, but we were both there! LOL

Prolly a dozen Jimmy Buffet concerts through out the ages, starting somewhere around '75.

Later
R3F


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix, Waikiki Shell about 1968.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

*Concert*

Eddie Money, Spring Break '87, South Padre.. What a blast...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

John Denver with my parents in the early 70's at the Hemisfair arena. He was actually pretty cool back then.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Concert*

Saw ZZ Top at the Town house in Groves about 1969. They (Top) played our high school prom in '71.


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*fc*



Hollywood1053 said:


> Black Sabbath with Van Halen as the opener
> '77, I think, at the Hemisphere Arena in San Antonio


 You are correct about the date. Saw the same show in Houston at SHC. My first was Black Sabbath and Boston 1 year earlier at same venue.


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*AC/DC*



YoungGun1 said:


> AC/DC Stiff Upper Lip Tour in Houston! My ears rang for 3 days after that concert. We sat so close that I could feel the fire from the cannons when they played "For Those About To Rock". It was one of the most amazing nights of my life!! Very little beats Angus Young LIVE!!!


 Possibly my most memorable show was AC/DC at the Agora Ballroom in the Winsor Plaza,Richmond Ave. in Houston. It was the night after their SHC show on the Back in Black tour. It wasn't advertized till the day of. My buddy got there early and we ended up on the front row pressed up against stage. Angus would sling his sweat on us as he ran by. It doesn't get any better than that, or so i thought at the time. My ears have never quit ringing!!!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

I saw a show in Houston probably early 80`s at one of the blues houses. Maybe rockefellers or one of the others. 
The band was called Dr. Rocket and the Sisters of Mercy.
Anybody else heard of them?, cause it was an awesome show. Little kings fallin 
off the table, we were buyin em by the bucket and the waitress couldn`t keep the table cleared fast enough. Staggered out of that one.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

George Strait - Reunion Arena

Got set-up on a blind date via best friend and wife.

SHe was hot, the concert rocked and I got lucky. 

I almost married that girl.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Uh some concert at Nasa featuring Kenny Rodgers, Willie Nelson and I believe someone else. I was really young.


One of the best shows I've ever seen was the Boss last year at Toyota center.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeppesen Stadium around 74, Allman Brothers I think


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

The Philip Morris Caravan of Song (?) featuring Horace Heidt and his orchestra, Dick Contino, and Johnny the Bellhop. Sometime in the late 40s at the Galveston Municipal Auditorium.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll get laughed at for this, but I am a child of the 80s after all. Ah-Ha, UNO Lakefront Arena 1985 I believe. I was 12.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Went to the Beatles concert at the Coliseum in Houston 1964.


----------



## mthieme (May 23, 2006)

Ozzie and Type-O-Negative Corpus 1996


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Kenny Rogers and the First Edition 1968 in Lake Charles, La


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

The Doors at the roller rink in Alexandria Va 1967


----------



## excop95 (Jan 16, 2010)

TRAPEZE-Galveston Moody Center 1975


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Deep Purple & Nazareth in 74 at the Municipal in San Antonio.


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

*concert*

My first concert was willie neilson when i was not even 1 yrs old. but the first one I can remember besides seeing small acts around town. would be buffett with my dad


----------

